# 50/34 vs 53/39 in Crits



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

First off I understand the gearing relationships with the cassette. I've been racing single speed off road for the last 5 years so gear inches are not a mystery. 

What I'm wondering is would I be bringing a knife to a gun fight? My last full season of actively road racing was 1995. I ran the usual 53/39x12-23 on my bikes in the 3's and 2/3's. I still have those bikes and gearings but I made some changes to a newer bike. It has a compact crank but I'm running the 12-23 or 12-25 cassettes depending on the wheels. 

I haven't had a chance to see if the 50/34 is a hinderance in an aggressive group ride. There aren't any here in Wisconsin at the moment so I'd have to wait until late March or April. 

Also, the events I'll be doing will be the Master's (I'm 45 for 2010) and the occasional 3's (when I need a break from guys like Tom Matush and Tom Schuler). While I'd love to be sprinting at the line for the glory, I'll be happy to be mid-pack and not struggling.

So the the question is, is the compact crank a hinderance in a crit?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

TWB8s said:


> So the the question is, is the compact crank a hinderance in a crit?


Nope.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

nah, you'll be fine.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Given the choice, I'd give a slight nod to the 53/39, but in most situations (90%+), the compact will do fine. 

Compact will be a slight disadvantage if you have to come off the big ring fo any steep hills. Should you run it with the 25-12 cassette, you might find yourself spinning out on downhill sprints.


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

A 50/12 is a 112 inch gear. Remember that the pro peloton in Europe sprinted for years on a 52/14, which is only 100 inches. And world-cup level track sprinters ride only 90-96 inches for much faster speeds. In a criterium a higher gear should be the least of your problems. 

You'll be racing in your big ring and unless you have an unusual hill you won't downshift, so you won't even notice whether you have a 39 or 34. 

At the pace of almost any criterium in North America and most in Europe, you won't need more than a 50/12 and probably not even that. The place where sometimes a bigger gear might help is if you are a light rider, it's a long downhill with a tailwind, and the pack is blowing along at very high speed. Even then you can tuck in and spin. 

Really, we're not Fabian Cancellaras here, folks. There are only a dozen riders in the world who can really outpower a 112 inch gear. Even Cavendish acknowledges that he often can't get on top of his highest gears.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here:









https://www.corynrivera.com/blog/index.php?entry=entry090728-003225


You'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> nah, you'll be fine.



I always figured you were rollin' 55x11


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

There you have it. I'll dust off the Super Record group 52/42 with the 6 speed 14-21 freewheel. No worries!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> You'll be fine :thumbsup:


Hey...I was there for that race 

She is an awesome talent....Winning on Jr. gearing is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Here:
> http://www.corynrivera.com/blog/index.php?entry=entry090728-003225
> 
> 
> You'll be fine :thumbsup:


"Rivera practiced her victory salutes in training "

This warms my cockles.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Mathematically..*

... compact cranks will give you more torque... 6-7% for the same lever length (cracnk arm) and force (pedaling power input). This translates into a higher force pulling the chain tangentially at the big ring.

In CO, where I live I quickly found the limits of 50/13 riding at 45mph downhill with a tail wind in a pack of people with 53/12s. The 50/11 on my new rig is more than adequate to hang and beat 53/12'ers

...........All things being equal (which they never are)


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I raced masters all of last season with a 50/11. Crits, stage races with big climbs and descents and I did not have a problem with it. In fact, I thought it came in pretty handy in races with some mildly steep climbs and rollers. I could stay on the big ring when the other guys were having to shift down to the small ring and then back up. Not a big deal normally, but when the race is fast those little things help. Plus, you don't run the risk of dropping a chain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

scarecrow said:


> I raced masters all of last season with a 50/11. Crits, stage races with big climbs and descents and I did not have a problem with it. In fact, I thought it came in pretty handy in races with some mildly steep climbs and rollers. I could stay on the big ring when the other guys were having to shift down to the small ring and then back up. Not a big deal normally, but when the race is fast those little things help. Plus, you don't run the risk of dropping a chain.



It is handy, you can run a nice closely spaced cassette and leave the front alone in many places.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

(cat2 saying this, so our sprints are even faster than the pro women sprints) It won't hinder you at all.

But, for a crit, nothing beats a 53x11-21 cassette in the back. Pure elegance.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Most people will be fine with the compact set up, I get that.
But how about the wear? I'm guessing you will wear out the chainring/cassette/chain quicker? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

cpark said:


> Most people will be fine with the compact set up, I get that.
> But how about the wear? I'm guessing you will wear out the chainring/cassette/chain quicker? Has anyone experienced this?


No.



.....


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

One advantage might even be never having to shift out of the big ring.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

TWB8s said:


> There you have it. I'll dust off the Super Record group 52/42 with the 6 speed 14-21 freewheel. No worries!


I think I got a 13-17 laying around somewhere...


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

don't worry, you will be fine. a 50x11 is more than a 53x12. most people can't spin out a 53x12 on a flat anyway, unless your max cadence is like 60. so, a 50 with a 11-21 or 11-23 would be fine.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

cyclevt said:


> ... compact cranks will give you more torque... 6-7% for the same lever length (cracnk arm) and force (pedaling power input). This translates into a higher force pulling the chain tangentially at the big ring.
> 
> ...........All things being equal (which they never are)


what????


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

The only thing I find is a little different, I used to run a 52t, is that it can be harder to find your rhythm as you'll be spinning slightly faster or slower than 90% of the people you're racing with. IDK, it bothered me enough that I switched to a 53t.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like others I find the 50X11 to be great for my limited experience of crit riding ... In the sprint 50X12 left me wanting just a little more (even if it was just in my head) but, as you said, you are not expecting to be sprinting for first regularly so sounds like you should be fine.


----------

